# Harnell 680R



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What is the best way to unseat a real seat (metal) that has benn on a rod about 50 years? I am redoing my grandfather ols rod to use. I have removed the cork and want to move the reel seat up on the rod some.

Also there is cork residue on the rod now glus as well, what is the best way to remove that?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> What is the best way to unseat a real seat (metal) that has benn on a rod about 50 years? I am redoing my grandfather ols rod to use. I have removed the cork and want to move the reel seat up on the rod some.
> 
> Also there is cork residue on the rod now glus as well, what is the best way to remove that?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


If the rod is the short wooden butt two piece kind the glue is most likely the old pine rosin stuff. Just heat it a bit to softent he rosin and pull it off. 

Bill


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

Big Worm did you get to finish that rod?

I remember the 680 had white foam that came off cleanly. Reelseat was removed with a dremel but to get rid of what was underneath I had to sand it down.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Cwilly,

Welcome to the board and the family. It is still a work in progress. This 680 just had the standard cork grip no white under it. I do still need to sand it down a bit though. I should have it back by next week sometime with the new guides and wraps.

I know I should have done it exactly like it was but I did not much to everyones shegrin<sp> I am also going to be putting xflock on the grips instead of the cork....


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. You think there's any difference between the 680R and 680? 

680 is 10'6' and looks like it will work a pencil nice. It had some cracked guides so I stripped it down but haven't finished it yet either. 

The white foam I mentioned was the actual grip, it was a factory rod.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, different rod. Mine is 12' would not be much for working poppers or pencils. Would really load 3oz though maybe 4. 

Check out this thread http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1693

It shows pics of my rod and some advice from some rod builders.

Robert.


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

Opps I was going with the all black too. 

The only thing I wanted to keep original and leave on was the Harnell logo. Problem is that it sits so low and I think it's gona end up getting covered. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I actually changed and went back to the original colors as best I could. The only thing I am doing diferently is the grip which will be the xflock grip. The cork was just too big and I wanted it to ride lower.


I can wait to pick that rod up!!! :fishing:


----------

